# Need help setting up IPSec behind a DMZplus enabled server



## xwxcrazyloki (Aug 28, 2007)

I have windows server 2003 enterprise and need help setting up a VPN accesible by the internet with one NIC. I just got this and have no idea how to set it up. I need it to work with the iphone's built in VPN client.


----------

